# Sequentia Offertorium



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

My guitar piece "Sequentia Offertorium" has been officially recorded and released by Italian virtuoso Antonio de Innocentis on a CD titled _Dialogues_, which features pieces written for him (and one of his own pieces). Mine is a Fantasy (free variations) and a Toccata based on Bach's "A Musical Offering."










Here's the recording:


__
https://soundcloud.com/toccata-1%2Fsequentia-offertorium


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Kontrapunctus said:


> My guitar piece "Sequentia Offertorium" has been officially recorded and released by Italian virtuoso Antonio de Innocentis on a CD titled _Dialogues_, which features pieces written for him (and one of his own pieces). Mine is a Fantasy (free variations) and a Toccata based on Bach's "A Musical Offering."
> 
> Here's the recording:
> 
> ...


Wow, Kontrapunctus, what an interesting re-imagining of the Frederick II theme from Bach's "Offering"; thank you for sharing!

My compliments!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, it sound's awesome! Almost makes me regret that I did not practice harder on my guitar when I was a teen... 

/ptr


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Great piece and astonishing performance!.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It was a lot of work to compose it, and probably even more to learn it! Parts of it push the limits of playability.


----------

